# My Vz the most jaleous Red boy



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

OK, we have 2 Vz & a Tennessee Treeing **** dog, Bo is the only male and the youngest at 1 1/2 yrs old, he chases me thru the drive way when I leave for work & the fisrt one to greet me at my car door when I get home, he follows me everywhere, showers with me(I constantly kick him out the shower but he knows how to open the door) as I cook he is right behind me, sleeps in the middle of the bed between my husband & I, does not leave the porch for NOTHING! he talks Vizsla hums and moans to me. I love him.... the problems is my neighbor says that I'm not his mom..... that I may be his Bitch??? could this be true? does anyone have any situation similar??? is my boy a normal Vz or is he just sissyfied??


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds normal to me!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They are all like that, exactly. Follow you everywhere, cry if they can't be in the same room, need to be either leaning, sitting, touching, backed up to, or curled up next to you at all times. My pup sits on the stairway so he can watch me if I close the gate to my room and he can't get in. I have two semi-permanent gates that I keep closed to deny access to kitchen, dining, living, master bed rooms, The dogs are used to not joining us in these spaces, but have free reign of the rest of the house. We do invite them in regularly, but it is our choice. 
I dog sat my neighbors 1yr V boy this past weekend, He never left my side. even when I thought he was sound asleep, if I moved, he was wide awake, following me. Our boy Fergy doesn't sleep with us, but I had to let Max in bed, or he just could not settle. Once he was curled up on my feet, we all got a good nights sleep.
VELCRO YEP!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

VELCRO is Hungarian for Vizsla.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone wrote at one point in a thread "a v will love everyone but will be *in love* with only 1 person"


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

wouldn't be a vizsla if it did any thing other than hum, talk, be crazy and be totally Velcro. All of the things we like about them. Yes Rbka, Dharma went ballistic when I went to Vancouver to visit my sister for 4 days and this is even with 2 other people at home. So she definitely is in love with only me.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds normal! Olive follows me everywhere. hates be apart and sobs when I leave. knows my car and has a sixth sense before I even turn down our road that I am coming so she sits on the sofa looking out the window.
If my OH and I ever cuddle etc she roos at us. haha such a madam!
Wouldn't have them any other way!


----------

